# OUT OF MEMORY error in web video interface



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

If I select web videos and browse the web videos interface I soon get and error "OUT OF MEMORY". I am then put back into the prior menu and have to start over. Tivo is v14.4

Anyone else have this annoying bug with the Tivo premiere?


At least this is the only Tivo premiere issue I have.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

FYI.....This has happened to me a couple of times. It seems to happen when I select "all" videos and while paging down thru the selections, I get the error just about at the end of selection listing.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I believe someone else had a similar issue but was also using Framchannel. Are you using frame channel?


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I've had this issue also, I also have Frame channel enabled. I'm on 14.5K. I can trigger it if I try to browse all web videos, if I subset to a category it does not happen. However once I trigger it, if I switch to browse only a category, it still runs out of memory quickly. I waited a couple of days and the problem went away.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

There doesn't seem to be a way to remove Frame Channel once it's activated  I can't test the hypothese that Frame Channel is causing this error.


----------



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, I am using framechannel

however, I believe the issue was happening before I had frame channel
I get OUT OF MEMORY with any version of browsing videos. I do not use the option All Videos

This just appears to be a Tivo bug


----------



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

If you log into framechannel website you can deactivate the TIVO from frame channel

http://www.framechannel.com/mydevices/

when I get home I verify framechannel is deactivated
then see if OUT OF MEMORY errors stop

I doubt it


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The reason I think it is Frame Channel is I don't think I have seen anyone else have this issue except for those with Frame Channel running.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> I believe someone else had a similar issue but was also using Framchannel. Are you using frame channel?


No...I'm not using frame channel.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Then you may want to send an email to Margret at tivo.com.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> Then you may want to send an email to Margret at tivo.com.


TiVo support told me it's a known issue. They are working on it.


----------



## eshank (Aug 4, 2010)

I am experiencing the same problem, but it just started today. I have happily been running Netflix videos for two weeks without any trouble, but today, I keep getting the "out of memory" error and cannot scroll through my Instant Queue without instantly being booted back to the main menu.

I spoke to a service rep who said "maybe one of the RAM sticks is bad" and has issued an exchange. Expecting another box to arrive in 3-4 business days. Will keep you posted.

@Goldwing2001: Please provide a little more detail regarding your conversation with the service rep who said "this is a known issue."

Thanks!


----------



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

disabling Frame Channel does not solve this bug


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Web videos is an HME app. The error is most likely coming from the remote system where the app is running, not from the TiVo. (FrameChannel, a completely separate HME app, would not be relevant.)


----------



## Daniel Skeen (Aug 5, 2010)

YouTube == CRASH


----------



## soulcamp (Aug 11, 2010)

I am having the same problem when accessing NetFlix or YouTube. Scrolling through the list of video causes a "Can't Run - Out of Memory" error to occur. After spending several hours with TiVo over the phone today trying to resolve this, I was told that it may be a bad RAM stick and that my only option is to replace my TiVo unit (losing the last 6 months of recorded programming). I call bullsheeet. According to the TiVo customer service rep, they have no diagnostic for testing RAM.

I am very interested in hearing if anyone else gets this resolved. I am not happy about the notion of losing some 800GB of recorded programming.


----------



## eshank (Aug 4, 2010)

soulcamp said:


> I am having the same problem when accessing NetFlix or YouTube. Scrolling through the list of video causes a "Can't Run - Out of Memory" error to occur.


I did receive another Tivo Premiere box, and it came to me with service update 14.4 installed. Netflix worked great. Then yesterday, I received the 14.5 system update, and within 30 minutes, the same Netflix issues started to appear. Unless I am miraculously unlucky and received TWO Tivo boxes with "bad RAM sticks", I am certain that this is a software issue that only started to be a problem when update 14.5 took hold.

Recommend that you e-mail [email protected]. I am currently in communication with her about this issue and she sounds like she knows what to do. I haven't resolved the issue yet, but if it pans out, I'll record the results here.


----------



## sm8680 (Mar 26, 2010)

eshank said:


> I did receive another Tivo Premiere box, and it came to me with service update 14.4 installed. Netflix worked great. Then yesterday, I received the 14.5 system update, and within 30 minutes, the same Netflix issues started to appear. Unless I am miraculously unlucky and received TWO Tivo boxes with "bad RAM sticks", I am certain that this is a software issue that only started to be a problem when update 14.5 took hold.
> 
> Recommend that you e-mail [email protected]. I am currently in communication with her about this issue and she sounds like she knows what to do. I haven't resolved the issue yet, but if it pans out, I'll record the results here.


This out of memory issue only started occuring for me after the 14.5 update. I never had the issue before and I tend to browse all web videos quite frequently.


----------



## eshank (Aug 4, 2010)

E-mail [email protected] and tell her that. As you can see above, I am having the same problem. She took down all of my information and passed it on to the Tivo engineers. It sounds to me like this is a common problem!


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

Experienced my first "out of memory" error today while paging down my list of 250 items in NetFlix watch instant queue. I rebooted the TiVo and I'm still seeing the issue. 14.5 version. Hadn't seen this error until this software version.


----------



## nittany21 (Apr 3, 2010)

Getting the same problem with Netflix. Started Friday.

Love this. New bug to discover every couples of weeks. I love rebooting my Tivo too.


----------



## bdrowe (Oct 13, 2002)

I am having the same problem, getting out of memory error when trying to play netflix or youtube videos. This started after the 14.5 upgrade.


----------



## rollerbones (Aug 14, 2010)

I am getting the out or memory also searching web videos. Mine always happens when I go to the "most popular" ones and move down fast. It then gets the error every time.


----------



## upsman13 (Jan 8, 2008)

"Try this:
Issue: Customer was receiving an error message "Not Enough Memory" when
using the Netflix VOD on the Premiere.
Root Cause: 14.5 Software release for TiVo Premiere.
Resolution: Had the customer disable Netflix features, reboot the TiVo,
re-select Netflix and the issue was resolved.
Let me know if this does not work, I'll get our customer care group to contact you.

Olivia Semanik <[email protected]>"

this is how to fix:

1) menu settings>channel>video provider list
2) uncheck Netflix :down:
3) reboot 
4) menu settings>channel>video provider list
5) check netflix :up:

hope this helps
worked for me! 

Also just had it lockup(switching back to sd menus) had to (pull plug) with a looong reboot


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

The suggestion above got me further down my instant queue, but at around 200 titles into my queue it quit and gave me the memory error again.


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

Can I undo the 14.5 software update  jk I know I can't. But this is a frustrating error especially since I just upgraded my internet service speed to better handle netflix watch instant.


----------



## bdrowe (Oct 13, 2002)

Upsman13 solution worked for me, fixed Netflix and Youtube. Thanks.

Brian


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

fareal said:


> The suggestion above got me further down my instant queue, but at around 200 titles into my queue it quit and gave me the memory error again.


Wow that's a lot of titles in the instant queue. I have only had this issue in browsing Web Videos, not on Netflix, but then again I don't have nearly that many titles.

At what point does it take longer to scroll through the list, rather than not keeping everything in the queue, and just use Tivo search and look for the show you want?


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm not sure, but I haven't reached that point yet. A couple hundred vs the thousands that are available in Watch Instantly is quite a difference. If I didn't add them, I'd forget about them later. Some are for our kids, some are for the wife, some are for me. Some have been watched already but not deleted.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

The first support agent had it right. 

This is a known issue that has been challenging to reproduce consistently here, it seems very intermittent. That said, we have identified some changes that will significantly improve this experience. We're not far away from finishing testing and releasing the fix (weeks, not months). We appreciate all of the reports here, they've been very helpful it tracking this down.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

none of the fixes work. I was just updated to 14.5 and still get "out of memory" errors with web video interface.


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> The first support agent had it right.
> 
> This is a known issue that has been challenging to reproduce consistently here, it seems very intermittent. That said, we have identified some changes that will significantly improve this experience. We're not far away from finishing testing and releasing the fix (weeks, not months). We appreciate all of the reports here, they've been very helpful it tracking this down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, TiVoPony. This error occurs consistently for me. I've given up on using the NetFlix app on my TiVo because of the error. Luckily I have NF on my Blu-ray player, Xbox, and Wii. Although TiVo is not the best interface to NF, it is definitely the most convenient. Cant wait for this fix/improvement. If you want to test the update on my box, let me know.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So far I have not seen this issue with Netflix, but I only have 59 titles in my instant queue before being broken out into individual epsiodes for the TV seasons.
I've been watching the futurama epsiodes from netflix fairly regularly these last few weeks with fortunately no hiccups.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm sorry some of you have experienced this issue. I am currently looking for 20 volunteers to test a fix. If you are interested, please email the following to my first name at tivo.com:

1. Your TiVo service number
2. The circumstances under which you have experienced the "out of memory" error
3. If you are Netflix subscriber, the number of items in your Netflix Instant Watch Queue

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm sorry some of you have experienced this issue. I am currently looking for 20 volunteers to test a fix. If you are interested, please email the following to my first name at tivo.com:
> 
> ...


Cooool....... Guinea Pigs


----------



## EdH (Oct 21, 2000)

Hi Margret,

I'd be happy to be a guinea pig.

Where can I find your email address?

Ed


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

in her post


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Hmm I will have to see if mine does it. I tried it briefly but I didnt get the message. I did get kicked back to Tivo Central when browsing my Netflix instant watch. I think I only have 250 shows or so.


----------



## ttech10 (Aug 20, 2010)

Having this issue.

I had about 150 items in my Instant Queue earlier and it was working fine. I went through Netflix and added some movies (around 25) then got on the Netflix app and while scrolling through the list it crashed. I deleted some of the movies I added to get closer to my previous number where it was working but it didn't fix it. I can go down one page and it crashes.

Just got our CableCard installed today so thankfully I at least have shows to watch, but it would be nice to have access to my Netflix shows/movies.


----------



## EdH (Oct 21, 2000)

fareal said:


> in her post


Thanks! I tend to read quickly and skip stuff. Bad habit.

Ed


----------



## Michael3649 (Oct 21, 2002)

I experienced the same "Can't Run out of memory" error when trying to run Netflix. My Instant Queue was about 131.
Problem has not yet resurfaced after reboot.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

I have enough volunteers to test the fix, and so far so good -- all issues seem to be resolved. We plan to release the fix to everybody in September.

If you are experiencing this problem and want to be in one of the first groups to receive the update next month, please send email your TiVo Service Number to my first name at tivo.com.

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

I volunteered to test the possible fix
My Tivo Premiere was updated to 14.6 P1

It takes longer now before i get "out of memory" in the web video interface. But the error still occurs
Go into web videos, all and it occurs the fastest

Clearly 14.6 P1 does not resolve "out of memory" errors

I hope Tivo comes up with other fixes to try

I think the Netflix Instant Queue has nothing to do with it. I emptied out my queue and the error continues. I performed a reset everything on the Tivo Premiere letting it format the drive. When completed, I was not even setup for Netfilx. The "out of memory" error still happened with no netflix.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I assume you sent this also direct to Margaret so they can look into to see if anything is going on?


----------



## eshank (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got 14.6 as well, and the situation appears to be completely resolved.

If you're still having problems, you might consider the speed of your wireless router... I've got a 5 Ghz Wireless-N router and I'm streaming HD without a hitch. If your router is only 2.4Ghz and/or is far away from your Tivo box, that might be the source of your trouble.


----------



## km29 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just got new premiere, and out of the box with the problems. it is NOT limited to NetFlix, I get the out of memory error with everything from podcaster to other features.

I was playing with it, and went to podcaster and got a static screen (looks broken or no feed); a few times of trying I was able to get in, but searching through podcasts had the "out of memory" error.

NOTE: I asked Tivo if I could be discounted, since everything I wanted doesn't work until this fix --that I bought it for many features that don't work, and they've *credited me a month of service*.

(New to Tivo, I'll try it for my 30 days, hoping it gets better.)


----------



## scottvf (Jul 4, 2010)

I get this error with webvideos. I use my xbox for netflix so I don't know if I have the problem with it. I tried browsing a little and didn't get it with netflix (might need to browse more to get it). I can't subscribe to HD Nation because I get out of memory error before I can highlight it.
I just got this new tivo because my old tivo's hard drive failed. But my old tivo never had this problem. It failed the around Aug 25th so I don't know if my old one would still not have this problem since it won't boot because of bad hard drive.
I also get this problem with stream baby if I browse too long.

I'm thinking it's the machine and software both because I didn't have a problem with my old tivo doing this.
I wonder is some tivo's use different memory then others.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

km29 said:


> Just got new premiere, and out of the box with the problems. it is NOT limited to NetFlix, I get the out of memory error with everything from podcaster to other features.
> 
> I was playing with it, and went to podcaster and got a static screen (looks broken or no feed); a few times of trying I was able to get in, but searching through podcasts had the "out of memory" error.
> 
> ...


It won't. Either wait another 6-9 months for the Premiere or go withthe TivoHD which is rock solid.


----------



## scottvf (Jul 4, 2010)

I get "can't run, out of memory" when I browse web video's. And "can't run, application closed during a read (0xffff)" error when using stream baby.
I have a refurbished premiere xl that tivo sent to my that I received on 9/8/10 because my old premiere xl hard drive failed. My old one was a new one I bought on 7/4/10. 
My old one never had this problem at all. Also my parents have a series 3 hd that doesn't have this problem at all. So If my old premiere xl and a current series 3 hd isn't having this problem, how can it be just a software problem? If it was a software problem wouldn't it effect all tivo's?


----------



## Burchettjm (Sep 19, 2010)

I went through this process and it worked for me.


----------



## mobilestar68 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm a little late to the game.  I just checked here today to see about the out of memory error with netflix. I think its good to see someone from TIVO is here and trying to help with the problem. I too am having the problem, my queqe is about 200 items. It thats the problem I will remove most of my movies so I can get mine back to working. I do remember mine was working when I first got the box but I have been added stuff on my Netflix account.

I have a Premier XL with Comcast.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are experiencing the Out Of Memory error with Netflix, please email your TiVo Service Number to margret at tivo.com, and I will send you the 14.6 update. The web videos issue is taking a little longer to sort out. If you are looking for a specific podcast, remember you can search for it in "Search" and get a Season Pass or watch/download specific episodes. 

--Margret


----------



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

The web video interface seems to have a few problems. I am finding that quite a few of the web videos have problems.

1. error for incompatible format of the video when you select watch now. They also fail to download. For example, "photo tips by BCphoto"

2. web videos that never download when you select the season pass. For example, all the MSNBC options such as "Rachael Maddow"

Along with the normal "out of memory" errors that occur in the interface. 

The web videos are a nice feature. Maybe the 14.7 update will resolve the problems.

One a positive note, Pandora is a great addition to Tivo !


----------



## uncleboatshoes (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm also having this problem.
I emailed Margret to get the 14.6 update.
I just realized that this problem is also affecting pyTivoX, which is a bummer because I use that A LOT.
Is anyone else experiencing that. Does the 14.6 update fix it?


----------



## mobilestar68 (Sep 22, 2010)

The update has worked wonderfully for me. But my issue was with netflix. I've watched maybe one or two videos on YouTube since the fix.


----------



## Burchettjm (Sep 19, 2010)

How do I get the TiVo Service Number? I posted that the process of fixing worked, but now the "out of memory" issue is baaaaaack.



TiVoMargret said:


> If you are experiencing the Out Of Memory error with Netflix, please email your TiVo Service Number to margret at tivo.com, and I will send you the 14.6 update. The web videos issue is taking a little longer to sort out. If you are looking for a specific podcast, remember you can search for it in "Search" and get a Season Pass or watch/download specific episodes.
> 
> --Margret


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

You can get it from the system info screen or off the box or it is on your tivo.com account under that tivo. It may just be called tsn #. I want to say it is 16 digits.


----------



## casperc65 (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm having this same problem with netflix AND you tube...and I just got my box 'today'.
Netflix worked at the start, then later on it was crashing when I tried to watch anything.
I tried the reboot idea one person posted, unchecking it, and turning the box back on and that did work, for a time. But a few hours later I have the same issue.
I'm very disappointed with that because quite honestly, since I have no roku or xbox, the ONE thing that made me switch from a cable DVR to this was the idea of being able to watch Netflix. And while it worked it was great to see the HD picture and all.
I hope this is fixed very soon. You shouldn't be having crashes like this the very first day you own equipment


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I just sent an email to Margret. I hope this takes care of it. It drives me nuts. The only way to fix it is to restart.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I didn't get a response. Marget are you out there?


----------



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

14.6P4 is not the solution
same out of memory errors in web video interface
Now premiere reboots playing B&H photo web video. "Panasonic Lumix LX5"


----------



## MacsBaine (Jan 8, 2004)

Ditto, having same problem with box I just set up today. Updated software and everything. I was going through and adding all my favorite podcasts and all of a sudden the box rebooted and now I get the error.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't understand how Tivo gets away with marketing these features as huge selling points and they don't even work!! I bought a Premiere on day ONE (6 months ago) and it's still not fixed!! C'mon Tivo!

I have been a Tivo owner off and on since 2000(14 hour Philips box) and I am seriously about to throw in the towel. There are MANY other devices out there now. Tivo will soon be heading to the basement........


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> I don't understand how Tivo gets away with marketing these features as huge selling points and they don't even work!!


They mostly _do_ work. You just don't hear as much from people with no problems.


----------



## MacsBaine (Jan 8, 2004)

Update: I unplugged my TIVO and plugged it back in after a few minutes. Everything is working fine now.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

MacsBaine said:


> Update: I unplugged my TIVO and plugged it back in after a few minutes. Everything is working fine now.


I do realize that rebooting the Tivo temporarily fixes the problem. However, it takes up to 10 minutes to boot up!! Does anyone own any other equipment manufactured in 2010 that takes 10 minutes to boot up? It's absurd!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

The most frustrating part is that I have not gotten a response from anyone from Tivo. My next stop is Planetfeedback I guess.


----------



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

System 14.6.01

More web videos now give "incompatible format" and do not play
Examples. "Hot forwords","photoshop for digital photographers","BC photo web videos", all MSNBV videos, B&H photo Panasonic LX5, etc etc

All custom RSS feeds give" incompatible format" or RSS feed regognized but incompatible with Tivo format

the Tivo premiere web video interface is broken


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

rattlebone said:


> System 14.6.01
> 
> More web videos now give "incompatible format" and do not play
> Examples. "Hot forwords","photoshop for digital photographers","BC photo web videos", all MSNBV videos, B&H photo Panasonic LX5, etc etc
> ...


and Tivo doesn't care........


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Your DVR can play the formats that its built-in hardware decoder supports. Other formats are beyond its ken. It is just a fact of hardware. TiVo Desktop plus supports many more formats than the TiVo DVR does natively because it can use the massive processing horsepower of your home computer to transcode on the fly. KMTTG, and other third party PC tools support even more formats than TiVo Desktop does. So what you want can be done, but it takes a little more effort.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

CuriousMark said:


> Your DVR can play the formats that its built-in hardware decoder supports. Other formats are beyond its ken. It is just a fact of hardware. TiVo Desktop plus supports many more formats than the TiVo DVR does natively because it can use the massive processing horsepower of your home computer to transcode on the fly. KMTTG, and other third party PC tools support even more formats than TiVo Desktop does. So what you want can be done, but it takes a little more effort.


Who cares if it is more work? Tivo should be paying some software engineers overtime to get the work done. They CHARGE money for these features but cannot deliver the product consistently!


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

aadam101 said:


> Who cares if it is more work? Tivo should be paying some software engineers overtime to get the work done. They CHARGE money for these features but cannot deliver the product consistently!


I said more work for YOU to use the PC based methods.

No amount of money paid to software engineers will change the hardware in the TiVo DVR sitting in your home. I don't think it can be made any clearer than that. The feature that you are trying to use has hardware limits imposed on it, but other features are available that you are choosing not to use that don't. If you want it to work, and it can, you have to do a bit more work yourself.

TiVo's software engineer is not being paid to come into your house to set up pytivo or TiVo Desktop Plus on your PC for you. Get real.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

CuriousMark said:


> I said more work for YOU to use the PC based methods.
> 
> No amount of money paid to software engineers will change the hardware in the TiVo DVR sitting in your home. I don't think it can be made any clearer than that. The feature that you are trying to use has hardware limits imposed on it, but other features are available that you are choosing not to use that don't. If you want it to work, and it can, you have to do a bit more work yourself.
> 
> TiVo's software engineer is not being paid to come into your house to set up pytivo or TiVo Desktop Plus on your PC for you. Get real.


I apologize. I misunderstood. My issue is still the original issue in this thread. Running Netflix causes the Tivo to run out of memory and I have to restart the unit. This happens on BOTH Premiere Units purchased 5 months apart.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Netflix always crashes on me. Not even sure I've got it to play a movie.

Finally got an error message. It was the out of memory error.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> Netflix always crashes on me. Not even sure I've got it to play a movie.
> 
> Finally got an error message. It was the out of memory error.


Just curious. How many movies do you have in your queue? I was up to over 200. I deleted a bunch and I am down to 109 and haven't had to restart in a few days.


----------



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

so OUT OF MEMORY errors in the web interface are a Tivo feature
lucky us

Tivo has know of this error your a year and still not able to resolve it
14.7 update and still get constant OUT OF MEMORY errors crashing the web videos interface

calls to Tivo just say it will be fixed in the next update
What year will that be?

Netflix has nothing to do with it.
you can remove the Tivo from Netflix and empty the queue
then add back Tivo
makes no difference


----------



## mobilestar68 (Sep 22, 2010)

OK. I just go a "reply" message from Mr. Rattlebone. I don't know if you know it yet but the Netflix problem has been fixed. Within two days after contacting the TIVO lady that has posted in one of the threads on this problem she had my TIVO update and the problem went away. I didn't realize people were still having problems with this. I haven't had any more problems.


----------



## RexWalton (Apr 23, 2011)

are you now able to download Rachel Maddow web video, either in single, or season pass, now? I can't !


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I just received my new Premiere today and can't access anything in the "Music, Photos, and Showcases" heading, except for Showcases. With everything else in that area the out of memory error pops up. I don't have Netflix so it's not the problem. My software version is 14.5-01-3-746. 

So looking over this thread I see it's been over a year and Tivo still has not fixed this issue....seriously? So now I can't record my favorite podcast like my old Series 3 had done just yesterday, without any issues. The Premiere was supposed to replace my Series 3, now I'm having second thoughts. Tivo took my money fast enough, yet can't fix a year old bug in a timely manner? OVER A YEAR TIVO......WTF!


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Resist said:


> I just received my new Premiere today and can't access anything in the "Music, Photos, and Showcases" heading, except for Showcases. With everything else in that area the out of memory error pops up. I don't have Netflix so it's not the problem. My software version is 14.5-01-3-746.
> 
> So looking over this thread I see it's been over a year and Tivo still has not fixed this issue....seriously? So now I can't record my favorite podcast like my old Series 3 had done just yesterday, without any issues. The Premiere was supposed to replace my Series 3, now I'm having second thoughts. Tivo took my money fast enough, yet can't fix a year old bug in a timely manner? OVER A YEAR TIVO......WTF!


Update your software and you will not encounter this error again. Don't complain about things when you aren't running current software. Premiere has had substantial software updates since the archaic factory software you're running. Update software, then complain - not vice versa.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

MC Hammer said:


> Update your software and you will not encounter this error again.


First off, how was I supposed to know I didn't have the latest software for my box? I already connected to their servers several times and thought I had the latest updates. Guess I will keep connecting until I get another update. But what is the latest update anyway?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

14.8c is the latest version.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Okay so I got my Premiere to connect to get the service update, but the box still hasn't fully rebooted. The screen says "Preparing the service update...This may take up to an hour, possibly longer". Well it's been 9 hours already!


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Resist said:


> Okay so I got my Premiere to connect to get the service update, but the box still hasn't fully rebooted. The screen says "Preparing the service update...This may take up to an hour, possibly longer". Well it's been 9 hours already!


Hard reboot time.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

The hard reboot works, thanks! I now have 14.8c.


----------

